# BFD 1124p Problem?



## silver05 (Nov 22, 2010)

Hey Everyone,

I finally got a bfd 1124p (the place I ordered it from took almost 3 months to ship it to me)

My possible problem is that there is some sort of rattle inside. Maybe a screw or loose solder ball or something.

I am in the process of finishing my basement so I can't hook it up to test it. The only thing I could do was plug the bfd in and turn it on. The unit turns on and everything seems fine, even if I tilt it to hear the rattle.

If it turns on, do you think its fine?? I really don't want to send it back and wait another 3 months. But I also don't want to be out ~100 bucks next month when I hook everything up.

What do you think?

Thanks

-jesse


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to HTS. :wave:

Do you have some place nearby to test it out? Maybe a relative or a friend's house?


----------



## silver05 (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome!!

Maybe you are right. I guess it's the only way to get a concrete answer. 

Thanks for the advice. 

-Jesse


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

It’s just a few screws holding the top cover on. Pop it off and you can probably find what’s floating around and take it out.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## silver05 (Nov 22, 2010)

So I opened it up, didn't find any lose screws or solder balls or anything.

I narrowed down the sound. Its coming from the transformer? type thing. The power plug in the rear and the switch have wires going to it.

It kinda sounds like something sliding. But only when I tilt the unit to the left or right. front or back nothing. Maybe its supposed to be there??

I should be good to go though, thinking it only has to do with powering the unit. nothing towards the function of the bfd. It turns on fine so I think I am safe.

On a side note, the eprom wasn't glued or pushed in all the way, so I got it fully seated. at least its fw 1.4.

I should be good right?

thanks again

-Jesse


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

We can hope. 

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## silver05 (Nov 22, 2010)

Haha yup!

Thanks again for the help!

-Jesse


----------

